# how to roll up a chiffon sponge cake



## jimseattle (Dec 8, 2007)

I made the chiffon sponge roll ,batter is 1.25 lbs in a 1/2 sheet pan, cake thickness is 1/2" , oven temperature is 375 F, when done pulled it out from oven , cooled for a couple minutes then rolled it , but it cracked ... can any one help me to solve it?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I just made a cake roll yesterday (chocolate with Bailey's Irish cream filling).

Directions courtesy of The Cake Bible....

Grease the pan, then line the pan with aluminum foil, overhanging the pan on all sides, and grease and flour the foil.
After removing from oven, dust with a little conf sugar (I used cocoa).
Cover the cake with a clean damp linen towel to prevent drying out.
When cool, slide the foil out of the pan.
Spread the filling on the cake, and use the foil to roll the cake up and slide it onto your plate/platter.
No cracks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

because a chiffon is softened with oil, it should not crack like a genoise might.

don't over bake, that will dry and cause cracking.
keep covered after baking with either a towel or plastic wrap/tin foil/ another pan, this keeps the moisture in.

what was your recipe?


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

line pan with parchment. That will keep the one side in good shape for rolling without cracking. Peel just before rolling, by inverting onto a damp well wringed out clean tea towel, so tea towel is in contact with top crust of cake.

jim, I also don't roll it that fast out of the oven. I let mine cool completely, keep an eye on the surface. You can put a dry tea towel on it a little if it looks like it needs it while it finishes cooling (there will be moisture from the steaming of the cake while it cools), or a damp tea towel later once it's cooled.


----------



## breadmeister2 (Oct 2, 2005)

For Christmas I made several Buche de Noels, I've tried the Cake Bible before and had better success with a Swiss Roll recipe. Even though it doesn't have any fat, I was using buttercream as a filling and it balanced it out perfectly. I also moistened it with a little syrup as well.

To keep it from cracking, I covered it with dish towels once it was removed from the oven. The parchment I baked it on was greased, so I could use it to help roll it up, and peeling away was simple.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I just use my basic sponge recipie. Mind you it has a fair amount of yolk in it as well. I always bake on silicone paper, and a fast oven--around 425, never cracks unless I overbake it.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This is my usual Swiss roll, made with Genoese recipe, 6 eggs, 1 cup sugar, 1/2 cup melted salted butter and 1 cup flour.

I line my jelly roll pan with kitchen parchment (I think thats what you call it) spray with pam. smooth the batter over pan, bake at 375 about 25 minutes, Do not over cook.
Have ready a clean teatowel spread out on counter, and sprinkled generously with fine sugar,
Turn the cake out on to the sugared teatowel quickly, take the side of the towel nearest to you and gently roll it with the teatowel. Place the whole as is onto cooling rack, leave till completely cold , gently unroll remove teatowel, fill with your choice and roll back up again.
trim ends and place on plate..... qahtan 
It is very tender to handle.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I always have rolled it right out of the oven. I upturn it onto a slightly damp kitchen towel and roll it up parchment paper and all.

then when the cake is almost but not quite cooled, I unroll carefully and fill, then roll it back up sans the paper.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I like to remove the centre of the Swiss roll, just leave it once around, give it one quick lick of apricot jelly, fill with brandy cream, roll again to close the two edges, cover with chocolate icing, decorate with chocolate leaves....


qahtan


----------

